# CM9 - Reset your launcher



## bugdroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Mayby I am missing something, but I seem to have a real problem getting Trebuchet to not be my default launcher. I tried resetting/clearing the data. That didnt work. I want to go back to using ADW EX. Anyone kow what I am missing?


----------



## iChas (Nov 4, 2011)

I would try going into - settings - apps - all - and force stop on Trebuchet

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

bugdroid said:


> Mayby I am missing something, but I seem to have a real problem getting Trebuchet to not be my default launcher. I tried resetting/clearing the data. That didnt work. I want to go back to using ADW EX. Anyone kow what I am missing?


Scroll down a little further on the app settings page below clear data there is a button to clear defaults. After that you should be asked which aplication you want to use when you press your home key.


----------



## bugdroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, I knew it was something easy.


----------

